# Bugfest 2012 The Insect and Spider Show



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Okay, not a reptile show, but who also loves bugs?

So, Kara has finally agreed :whip:and put her seal of approval on the poster, it is up on the Bugfest SW facebook page (Join if you haven't already) and will be uploaded to the bugfest website site www.bugfest.co.uk for general download and distribution by anyone who wants to help out in their own part of the country.

Who's trading?

The Spidershop (Need I say what Lee and Vickie are bringing?)
Arthropodia (lots of bugs)
Curtis Lakin (lots of bugs)
Cameron Die Konigin (lots of bugs and some very exciting mantids!)
The Phasmid Study Group (stick insects and info, probably other bugs too)
Reptobug (roaches, stick insects, probably some spiders)
Exmoor Zoo: Steve Eddy will be with us with a brilliant stand
Beth Irving (stick insects, slugs snails and bug wrangling gear)

This is not including the kids attraction so already lots of reasons to attend as already this is looking like the buggiest ever Bugfest: quite fitting for this year's olympic theme, given we have attracted our first ever European traders and new people are making equiries by the day so keep checking the trader list.

Keep watching and remember anyone can trade at Bugfest


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Will be there : victory:


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Yay, look forward to meeting you. Be sure to join bugfestSW on FB.


----------



## Evanhartshorne (Aug 20, 2011)

Your website is shocking you cannot read any of it


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

evanhartshorne said:


> your website is shocking you cannot read any of it


I beg your pardon?

I think you should learn to read then! I know of a nice little reception class, in a local school who will do you a big favour by teaching you your basic vowel sounds, then, if you do well, perhaps you will move on to some blending of graphemes, digraphs, and if you're really doing well, some trigraphs, then some difficult words like and, but, to, too and two!

Next year, you might even learn how to use commas and full stops!

Who do you think you are?

No one asked you for your opinion of my website!


----------



## jungalist86 (Jul 3, 2011)

i think your websites good mate i wish i could find something like this nearer to me


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for that, I do it all myself as I can't afford to pay someone. I try to have a blend of mature content, but keep it accessible to all ages as much as I can. One day, we will be taking Bugfest elsewhere around the country, but we must always learn to walk before we run. Thank you for your kind comment.

Nick


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

Forgot to mention, Bristol Inverts have now signed up too. They will have some new archachatina snails species on offer and a range of other exciting inverts.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

Evanhartshorne said:


> Your website is shocking you cannot read any of it



special much?!? :lol2:


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

SilverSky said:


> special much?!? :lol2:


LOL, my thoughts exactly. :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

wish there was more things like this up my way in the northeast


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

chapmand said:


> wish there was more things like this up my way in the northeast


 
Well, we have just sent off our community interest company registration, perhaps one day in the next couple of years we will be able to put on more shows around the country. It certainly is one of the many things we want to do with Bugfest.

Nick


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Looks like I will be having a potter around again this year as less than ten minutes from me. I just hope that I am not run over by Daleks again.


----------



## Bugfest (Feb 9, 2011)

kato said:


> Looks like I will be having a potter around again this year as less than ten minutes from me. I just hope that I am not run over by Daleks again.


 
LOL, no Daleks this year, just tons of bugs.

Nick


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

where is the show being held?
Cheers Carl


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

carlo69 said:


> where is the show being held?
> Cheers Carl


Somerset, a galaxy far far away


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



Caz said:


> Somerset, a galaxy far far away


 gutted!!


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

kato said:


> Looks like I will be having a potter around again this year as less than ten minutes from me. I just hope that I am not run over by Daleks again.


Put the kettle on Dude, I may have Ben in tow as well.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

AZUK said:


> Put the kettle on Dude, I may have Ben in tow as well.


My Kettle's always on for you and Ben.:2thumb:


----------

